# Toxic plants to avoid



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

So I was at my LFS and was shopping for some new plants to place in my newly setup shrimp tank(first time doing shrimp). When I was getting ready to check out the guy told me NOT to buy 2 of the 3 I picked because they could kill my shrimp.

Plants HE claim to be toxic: *Crypts & Anubias. 

*Anyone know if their is truth to this? I rather not find out the hard way lol. 

This is my Anubias in my community tank so I thought how cool would it be to have another blooming anubius with red shrimp on it.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The main concern with toxic plants and shrimp is the possibility that some plants commercially grown in nurseries may have pesticides on them that could harm shrimp. As for plants that are actually toxic themselves, the only one I know of is emersed grown Hygro balsamica. Crypts & Anubias are perfectly safe.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Some folks have indeed claimed Anubias to be toxic to shrimp when pruned. Crypts, there is something ringing a bell with me, again I think it's pruning them. some have problems, some have none, so take it with a grain of salt but no the LFS worker wasn't just pulling it out of thin air

Taken from http://www.planetinverts.com/breeding softwater shrimp by kenshin.html


Have some moss and plants for them to forge on. It also controls the nitrate and ammonia level. Try your best not to use Anubias or Crypt plants, but if you have them just please try your best not to trim the plants (leaves and stems) inside the shrimp tank. Especially never cut the rhizome of the Anubias plant and plant it back right away in your shrimp tank. Freshly cut rhizome/roots/stems/leaves from Anubias and Crypt. Plants (especially Anubias) leak a toxic substance to your tank. If the shrimps forge on it, they tend to die within several days. Or if you observe your shrimps swimming like crazy in your tank after you trim the rhizome of the Anubias plants, then you know you will have to take out the Anubias plant and carry out 80% water change right away. However, if you have great filtration/circulation in your tank, then it "should" not be a problem depending on the size of your aquarium but I will still recommend to carry out a water change just to be on the safe side


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Never considered that cutting them could be unsafe. But left untouched I assume the plants would be fine?


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

I've got anubias (untrimmed) in my shrimp tank and they're doing great.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it may have something to do with flowering on both, that may cause some thing that could kill shrimp. but in general they are fine


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

So I went to ask a buddy that owns a local fish store about it. He did tell me never to cut the thick root like part of the anubias because it will release a toxic that wont hurt fish, but can easily whipe out a shrimp colony.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Never knew that.. Good to know. I keep both plants in my tanks. Though I don't have a set shrimp tanks yet, it was planning on putting in anubais.. Guess I need to change my plant options.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

As long as you do not cut the rhizome you will be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








These are some hybrids and TBs on a tank that has Anubias there are about 300 shrimp living in this 60p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKNguyenV2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmm... that's strange I have crypts (Cryptocoryne wendtii) and I use to trim them when they got too big for the Edge yet my shrimps did fine. (RCS and Japonica Amano) 

I was planning buying anubias next for my 40g breeder its good to know that I shouldn't cut the rhizome.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

The fact is that the when the rhizome is cut, it leeches out a toxin, if you have large amounts of water a d good filtration with relatively small amount of plants that are being split at the rhizome, you are probably going to be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

